
Ask HN: What are your greatest method for learning coding? - algebrax
I am noob and 28 years old. I don&#x27;t want to waste my time.
======
machinedgod
Build a nethack/rogue clone. Works every time, for any language.

~~~
algebrax
What if i publish these clone projects live?

~~~
machinedgod
what if?

------
martinni
Side projects.

~~~
algebrax
Any idea for side projects?

~~~
GFischer
Any kind of thing that you can apply to your personal life, or a family member
or friend. Something you care enough about that you'll get excited of doing
it.

Off the top of my head, a tool for measuring your favorite sport or activity,
for example (say, a website that sends you info about your team's schedule or
scores).

Or something for your schedule. Or a weight tracker. Something to organize a
collection (music, movies, whatever).

